# Well done Jacinda NZ beats the virus



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 27, 2020)

New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
					

Prime minister says country has ‘won battle’ against Covid-19 but must remain vigilant




					www.independent.co.uk
				




One world leader who is getting it right. I wish she could come over to the UK and take over our response.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 27, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
> 
> 
> Prime minister says country has ‘won battle’ against Covid-19 but must remain vigilant
> ...


I guess that is pretty easy to do when your entire country is only two small islands out in the middle of the ocean with just slightly more people living in the whole country than just the one US city of Los Angeles to contend with!


----------



## Chuz Life (Apr 27, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
> 
> 
> Prime minister says country has ‘won battle’ against Covid-19 but must remain vigilant
> ...



I call. 

Let's revisit this thread in a couple weeks. 

Deal?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 27, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
> ...


The population doubles in their summer. I guess one death in the whole country is not as good as 50k deaths in the US or 40k deaths over here. Thousands of Kiwis owe their lives to this woman.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
> 
> 
> Prime minister says country has ‘won battle’ against Covid-19 but must remain vigilant
> ...



Particularly the farmers.

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/...ectid=12112467

Apparently, big corporations are taking over the dairy industry in New Zealand, in a country once dominated by medium sized family-owned operations.
https://www.vice.com/en_nz/article/9...wn-new-zealand

Part of what has been fueling this corporate takeover is that many of the workers employed on the big corporate farms come from immigrant backgrounds, since the country has been taking in more foreign migration over the last two decades.
http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/farm...s-need-welcome

Migrant workers backbone of the dairy industry:
https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/far...and-work-ethic


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 29, 2020)

FFS New Zealand? A sparsely populated island country darn near on the other side of the world?  When they talk herd immunity they mean sheep herds.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 2, 2020)

Yes it has been impressive given the danger for her per capita was very high as she had far higher per population tourist numbers than most of the world, which is how much infections have swept the world.

Unlike the United States of Anger, were the political parties squabbled and a President pretended for far too long this was not serious, Jacinda acted quickly and the political system was not bogged down in idiot partisan squabbles as in America.

Hence the great result.

Australia did the same right after her and we have some of the lowest infection and death rates in the world.

Add to this Americans always say our lock downs have destroyed the economy, but Australia has half the unemployment levels as America, much lower debt, a better social welfare and health care system which means we are calm while so many Americans are in half wit desperation storming state capitols or desperately waiting in food lines.


----------



## harmonica (May 3, 2020)

that's like the Dream Team beating a high school team
..we've been over this before--threads on it --you are wrong----AGAIN




__





						New Zealand is an island
					

..apparently a lot of people do not know NZ is an ISLAND, in the middle of the ocean...with the large country nearest it THOUSANDS of miles away ...with MUCH less population--and less DENSE population etc etc etc many more SIGNIFICANT differences STOP the stupid shit of saying how well NZ has...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 3, 2020)

Except New Zealand had a higher proportion of international travel to their island per population than the USA.

And international travel is how this virus spread.

They just have a more intelligent culture and leaders than the USA.

There is no other conclusion and intelligent person could make.


----------



## petro (May 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
> 
> 
> Prime minister says country has ‘won battle’ against Covid-19 but must remain vigilant
> ...


Won? Without a vaccine.  I doubt it. 
Thing is there may never be a vaccine either.








						Scientists fear the hunt for a coronavirus vaccine will fail and we will all have to live with the 'constant threat' of COVID-19
					

No vaccine for any other form of coronavirus has ever been approved for use, leading some scientists to fear none will be found for COVID-19 either.




					www.google.com


----------



## harmonica (May 3, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Except New Zealand had a higher proportion of international travel to their island per population than the USA.
> 
> And international travel is how this virus spread.
> 
> ...


hahahahhahahahh--babble crap 
you shouldn't try to try to discuss with adults 
you don't provide any facts to back up your babble
my links stats here:





						Why is it that New York is responsible for 50% of our covid-19 statistics?
					

Because densely populated. Most people are in close quarters with other people.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				







__





						obesity--a pre-existing KILLER helping C19
					

....the US is an obese country.. ....blacks have higher obesity rates and high blood pressure rates--AND they have higher C19 death rates  Obesity is one of the world’s largest health problems bold mine  C19 has clearly revealed how genetics/poor health habits/etc can kill you ...also, hydration...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				







__





						New Zealand is an island
					

..apparently a lot of people do not know NZ is an ISLAND, in the middle of the ocean...with the large country nearest it THOUSANDS of miles away ...with MUCH less population--and less DENSE population etc etc etc many more SIGNIFICANT differences STOP the stupid shit of saying how well NZ has...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				












						Obesity is a Common, Serious, and Costly Disease
					

Get the latest data and facts about adult obesity in the US.




					www.cdc.gov
				











						Obesity in New Zealand - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## harmonica (May 3, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Except New Zealand had a higher proportion of international travel to their island per population than the USA.
> 
> And international travel is how this virus spread.
> 
> ...


''per population''' hahahhahahahah--that means 60 TIMES *less*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 3, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > Except New Zealand had a higher proportion of international travel to their island per population than the USA.
> ...


Maybe trump could give her a call and get some tips ? Perhaps before he gets to 100k dead Americans.


----------



## harmonica (May 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Winker Frogen said:
> ...


..how are we going to transport 255 million people out of the US???
STOP your stupid shit ....the New Zealand Island thread is AIR TIGHT, baby...if you try to refute it, you just end up looking MORE stupid
..and we all know you are anti-American as it is --so FK U....that's what you say to America--so we are saying it BACK


----------



## petro (May 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Winker Frogen said:
> ...


No one has beat the virus. There will be more peaks everywhere as things open up again. Mitigation was only about not overwhelming medical resources, not eradication which is impossible at this point. The virus will run its course throughout the entire globe forcing herd immunity despite the mitigation efforts. There is no " cure" for any coronavirus and the world is going to have to learn to live with this pathogen.


----------



## harmonica (May 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Winker Frogen said:
> ...


.....Mr Trump can give her a call for some sex action--because he is a man and your are not


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 3, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Well what they did could not work in the US because they were focused on saving lives. Trump is focused on winning an election. Obama could have done it but not the current clown.


----------



## harmonica (May 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


hahhahahahahahaahah--you are the expert on babble crap


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
> 
> 
> Prime minister says country has ‘won battle’ against Covid-19 but must remain vigilant
> ...



Joint, bipartisan leadership and putting the people of the country first, ahead of political gamesmanship and ego stroking. 

What a novel concept.


----------



## harmonica (May 3, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
> ...


..yes-- I agree---the left/Dems have been not only wasting time and $$$, but they are also dividing the country ..they are not thinking of country first--but thinking of the 2016 election whining


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 3, 2020)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You didn't agree with anything that I stated. If so, I would delete what I said immediately, because that would be embarrassing.

Both parties are trying to win an election.

Besides, there is not a democratic president in office, nor is the senate controlled by democrats. There are failures in both parties, on both sides.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 3, 2020)

petro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




I never said they have beat the virus, places like Australia and New Zealand just have a much better containment of infection rates and death rates than the USA.

And might I add at much less economic damage too, Australia's unemployment rate is half the USA.

Mitigation works, our health facilities are operating at normal, our populations calm so domestic economic activity is not hit as hard in places like the USA where there is panic, food lines and protests.

This allows for a rational opening up of economic activity, slowly but carefully.

As for having to let it sweep the globe, perhaps, perhaps not if we get a vaccine within the year or early next, but those nations with normally functioning medical centres, a government that knows how to impose restrictions in a rational way, and perhaps reimpose them, citizens who are civilised about such and think of the common good will see far less death, social chaos  disruption.

And might I add less economic damage too,


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 4, 2020)

Why is it so difficult to give this girl credit ? This is a glimpse of what the US and the UK could have been under effective leadership.


----------



## Olde Europe (May 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is it so difficult to give this girl credit ? This is a glimpse of what the US and the UK could have been under effective leadership.



First, she's not a "girl".  Second, and to answer your question, giving Ardern credit shines a bright light on their Dear Leader's monument to incompetence, blame-shifting, narcissistic self-congratulation, anti-science crackpottery along with fanning the flames of resentment.  The Dear Leader doesn't suffer this lightly - hence the irate spluttering apoplexy on the Dear Leader's behalf.


----------



## two_iron (May 5, 2020)

I was over there in Jan. on business. She's got an election coming up in Sept. if I remember right. It's 50/50 whether they dump the c*nt. Half the country detests her.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 5, 2020)

two_iron said:


> I was over there in Jan. on business. She's got an election coming up in Sept. if I remember right. It's 50/50 whether they dump the c*nt. Half the country detests her.




As of May 01 "Labour party has 55% approval, and prime minister’s personal rating is 65%"










						Jacinda Ardern and her government soar in popularity during coronavirus crisis
					

Leaked poll shows New Zealand’s governing Labour party has 55% approval, and prime minister’s personal rating is 65%




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two_iron (May 5, 2020)

From your "link":

_"The poll, which was conducted by UMR and leaked to the New Zealand Herald..."_
"...._but Labour paid UMR...."_

Why does a poll have to be leaked? And why is it paid for by one of the invested parties?

It looks like fake news bullshit. I stand by what I say. She ain't that well liked.

Let's not pretend.... there should have been ZERO Kung Flu deaths on what is the equivalent of Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 5, 2020)

two_iron said:


> From your "link":
> 
> _"The poll, which was conducted by UMR and leaked to the New Zealand Herald..."_
> "...._but Labour paid UMR...."_
> ...











						New Zealand PM Ardern's approval rating rises to highest since taking office
					

New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern, who was praised at home and abroad for her handling of the Christchurch mosques shooting last month, received her highest approval rating since taking office in a widely watched poll on Monday.




					www.reuters.com
				












						National drops below 30 percent in new poll as Jacinda Ardern's approval skyrockets
					

Labour could govern alone if the poll reflected the election results.




					www.newshub.co.nz
				




Now I understand the mindset who believes anything they do not want to believe is fake, like gravity or vaccines or science, I get that mindset.

No amount of evidence can ever enter the dark core of such a mind who only lives in their own opinions.

You probably will not even be convinced when she actually wins the election, which she will.


----------



## skye (May 5, 2020)

Jacinda Arden is a POS and gun graber, a globlalist and a Rotten Clinton admirer, selling New Zealand to the big tech  tyrants...............who does she think she is? She does not own New Zealand! what  a tyranical witch!

New Zealand is a small island that's why the  China virus didn't spread!

Please.... all of New Zealanders Patriots over there.... please vote this scum out!


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 6, 2020)

skye said:


> Jacinda Arden is a POS and gun graber, a globlalist and a Rotten Clinton admirer, selling New Zealand to the big tech  tyrants...............who does she think she is? She does not own New Zealand! what  a tyranical witch!
> 
> New Zealand is a small island that's why the  China virus didn't spread!
> 
> Please.... all of New Zealanders Patriots over there.... please vote this scum out!




Most Kiwis are just not obsessed with waving guns around like little boys playing cowboy and Indians, killing each other like Americans are, or pretending the virus pandemic is jut the flu so dropping like flies like Americans.

By the way, all countries infected heavily had the initial wave come in from overseas travellers, that is how pandemics work, then it starts to spread through community transmission if border controls and domestic restrictions are not put up quick enough and done in a rational national manner. New Zealand has more foreign travellers entering per year per population than the US, but she contained the infection rates and stopped community transmission through intelligent and quick leadership.

Where as you were stuck with Trump and so suffer the horrendous consequences and death.


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The population doubles in their summer.



Not this Summer it didn't.


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Most Kiwis are just not obsessed with waving guns around like little boys playing cowboy and Indians



Let's not discuss with what they *ARE *obsessed.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 6, 2020)

skye said:


> Jacinda Arden is a POS and gun graber, a globlalist and a Rotten Clinton admirer, selling New Zealand to the big tech  tyrants...............who does she think she is? She does not own New Zealand! what  a tyranical witch!
> 
> New Zealand is a small island that's why the  China virus didn't spread!
> 
> Please.... all of New Zealanders Patriots over there.... please vote this scum out!


Poor old Skye. the dumbest rock on this little planet. New Zealand is actually two main islands and some other little bits. And we already have the reason they have been saved. Strong and effective leadership.
This is why the clown posse hates Jacinda. Her achievements contrast starkly with the dribbling idiot who guides your affairs.


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Jacinda Arden is a POS and gun graber, a globlalist and a Rotten Clinton admirer, selling New Zealand to the big tech  tyrants...............who does she think she is? She does not own New Zealand! what  a tyranical witch!
> ...



I didn't even know she was a doctor.  Amazing stuff faith healing...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


She cant be a Doctor, she has never prescribed bleach and sunshine.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> I guess that is pretty easy to do when your entire country is only two small islands out in the middle of the ocean with just slightly more people living in the whole country than just the one US city of Los Angeles to contend with!


Yet it's been done. Neither the US nor the UK would have had enough self discipline to to it, nor the political will.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

harmonica said:


> the New Zealand Island thread is AIR TIGHT, baby


As though neither the US nor the UK could not seal off their ports and airports. There is no evidence I'm aware of where the virus has entered the US through its northern or southern borders or entered the UK from people swimming the channel.  They just chose not to make that sacrifice, rather to trade citizens' lives for their economies. Now they're going to lose both.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Joint, bipartisan leadership and putting the people of the country first, ahead of political gamesmanship and ego stroking.
> 
> What a novel concept.


One can see that would never fly in the US.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

two_iron said:


> I was over there in Jan. on business. She's got an election coming up in Sept. if I remember right. It's 50/50 whether they dump the c*nt. Half the country detests her.


She has approval ratings the IMPOTUS would sell both Eric and Don Jr for.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

two_iron said:


> It looks like fake news bullshit. I stand by what I say. She ain't that well liked.


All evidence to the contrary. I'm quite happy to concede the NZ version of wingnuts resent her. Tough.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

skye said:


> New Zealand is a small island that's why the China virus didn't spread!
> 
> Please.... all of New Zealanders Patriots over there.... please vote this scum out!


It didn't spread because a rigorous lockdown was imposed (on the 26th of March), when we were on the same curve as everyone else, and testing and contact tracing vigorously implemented. It's not rocket science except to deplorables.






COVID-19 - current cases

And I'd suggest NZ patriots will vote her back in as leader of the Labour Party. Her party will have my two votes.


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Someone from the UK wouldn't know this, but sunshine can be surprisingly therapeutic.

As far as bleach is concerned... nine out of ten doctors recommend color-safe Clorox (tm)


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Let's not discuss with what they *ARE *obsessed.


Git yer own.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Poor old Skye. the dumbest rock on this little planet.


Come come, no need to cast aspersions on rocks. Be fair.


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

cnm said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not discuss with what they *ARE *obsessed.
> ...



I don't think I can ever forgive Kiwi's for their genocide of The Hobbits. 

All this is left of that once proud race are their pre-colonial ruins...


----------



## harmonica (May 6, 2020)

cnm said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > the New Zealand Island thread is AIR TIGHT, baby
> ...


......you're right--you don't have any evidence of your babbling....it does not in anyway refute my facts


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

If only she'd attended Trump U...


----------



## toobfreak (May 6, 2020)

cnm said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that is pretty easy to do when your entire country is only two small islands out in the middle of the ocean with just slightly more people living in the whole country than just the one US city of Los Angeles to contend with!
> ...


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

harmonica said:


> .you're right--you don't have any evidence of your babbling....it does not in anyway refute my facts


Facts? Your demented laughter? Your irrelevant facts? Nothing of yours needs refuting.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 6, 2020)

cnm said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > the New Zealand Island thread is AIR TIGHT, baby
> ...


Apparently 15000 people a day are flying into the UK and are not even being tested. Another victory for conservative politics.


----------



## harmonica (May 6, 2020)

cnm said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > .you're right--you don't have any evidence of your babbling....it does not in anyway refute my facts
> ...


hahahahahah--you PROVE it again----with your post--you CAN'T refute the facts:
healthy is the opposite of unhealthy
young opposite of old
etc


Tommy Tainant said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


....the UK has fked more countries than any other .....so, you have no room to babble


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 6, 2020)

harmonica said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Explain the logic in that statement.


----------



## harmonica (May 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


you are from the UK and DON'T know??? 
....in the Queen Victoria age/ETC,  they went all over the world raping/murdering/killing/stealing


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Apparently 15000 people a day are flying into the UK and are not even being tested. Another victory for conservative politics.


Amazing isn't it? Pretending one isn't culling one's population of the least productive while ordering the body bags.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Explain the logic in that statement.


It's as irrelevant as his 'facts'. His demented laughter is the most cogent element of his posts.


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I thought the anti-Brexit crowed abhorred border control?

Now you're for it?


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

cnm said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently 15000 people a day are flying into the UK and are not even being tested. Another victory for conservative politics.
> ...



Not even those who cried 'Doom' the loudest even believe it's actually a threat ... apparently.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


Why do you say that ? We have always had control over our borders. In this instance, where precautions need to be taken the conservative government did nothing. People are stepping off planes from "Dem shitholes" like New York and allowed to roam free infecting all of us.

And remember this is not some new found commitment to freedom of movement. Its because we didnt actually have the fucking tests. Another conservative failure.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Not even those who cried 'Doom' the loudest even believe it's actually a threat ... apparently.


Don't get your point. Brits are not dying in their thousands? Just checked, not far under half the US total for about a fifth of the population. Taking it on the chin...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Do as I say....................................


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 6, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I am happy to condemn those actions. So why do they mean I cant speak ?


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> People are stepping off planes from "Dem shitholes" like New York and allowed to roam free infecting all of us.



If you're letting New Yorkers off the planes ... you must *REALLY *be desperate for those tourist dollars.


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

cnm said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Not even those who cried 'Doom' the loudest even believe it's actually a threat ... apparently.
> ...



30,000 UK dead with a population of 66 Million

72,000 American dead with a population of 325 Million


The Brits seem to be doing a significantly worse job at managing the pandemic than the Yanks.


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

Politicians and there supporters, from either side, who claim their side is winning the battle against a natural disaster while the other side is making it worse are equally disgusting.  Playing politics with people's lives is normal I suppose, but anyone with a mole of soul would feel too dirty to brag about it.


The fact is, there is no planning that will avoid a disaster.  If there were, they wouldn't be disasters, they'd be routine annoyances.

Governments of any stripe can barely keep things running when everything is running fine.  Why would we expect them to 'save the day' when all Hell breaks loose?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

harmonica said:


> that's like the Dream Team beating a high school team
> ..we've been over this before--threads on it --you are wrong----AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...



You have heard of aeroplanes right?? Moron.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Jacinda Arden is a POS and gun graber, a globlalist and a Rotten Clinton admirer, selling New Zealand to the big tech  tyrants...............who does she think she is? She does not own New Zealand! what  a tyranical witch!
> ...



I wouldn't bother interacting with Skye. Dumb as a sack of shit.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

cnm said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like fake news bullshit. I stand by what I say. She ain't that well liked.
> ...


Two iron probably golfed with Don Brash and thought he was the 'everyman' NZer..


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

harmonica said:


> you are from the UK and DON'T know???
> ....in the Queen Victoria age/ETC,  they went all over the world raping/murdering/killing/stealing



Wounded Knee...'nuff said..


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > People are stepping off planes from "Dem shitholes" like New York and allowed to roam free infecting all of us.
> ...



Didn't know Cecile and yidnar were a couple??


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I'm reasonably confident, that was his point..


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Politicians and there supporters, from either side, who claim their side is winning the battle against a natural disaster while the other side is making it worse are equally disgusting.  Playing politics with people's lives is normal I suppose, but anyone with a mole of soul would feel too dirty to brag about it.
> 
> 
> The fact is, there is no planning that will avoid a disaster.  If there were, they wouldn't be disasters, they'd be routine annoyances.
> ...



I disagree. I just think US expectations are so low they think it is the norm,


----------



## fncceo (May 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Politicians and there supporters, from either side, who claim their side is winning the battle against a natural disaster while the other side is making it worse are equally disgusting.  Playing politics with people's lives is normal I suppose, but anyone with a mole of soul would feel too dirty to brag about it.
> ...



In my life, I've lived in seven countries and made long-term visits to others for business.  I've seen a lot of different governments and I choose that of my own country over all the others.

But, that doesn't mean I expect a group of humans, elected by other humans, to solve problems that have plagued humans for millennia.  

It's just not realistic. Particularly when everything they do is based on trying to please the majority of their electorate.


----------



## cwise76 (May 6, 2020)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


?????????? Wait, what? Donny boy ran the ship right into an iceberg and now he’s pointing fingers. Oh and he’s as divisive as they come. America is fucked up. Period, all stop.


----------



## two_iron (May 6, 2020)

NZ is Gilligan's island except MaryAnne is a detestable muslime-loving rodent... hmm?






Nobody cares about that deserted island. Maybe the Professor can figure out how to make a telephone out of a coconut and put them on the map. BTW, that Hobbittown is ridiculously overhyped. 4 hours of being herded around like sheep to see where pacific midgets made a movie. OMG what a fucking snoozer. My wife and friends kept waking me up.... "Hey 2-iron WAKE UP, that's where Gandalf took a shit in the 2nd movie!!!" 

I give NZ a 3..... out of 20. And I've worked and lived in over 30 countries.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> The Brits seem to be doing a significantly worse job at managing the pandemic than the Yanks.


So who's not believing their own cries of doom?


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Governments of any stripe can barely keep things running when everything is running fine. Why would we expect them to 'save the day' when all Hell breaks loose?


Well you're American, of course you wouldn't.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 6, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
> 
> 
> Prime minister says country has ‘won battle’ against Covid-19 but must remain vigilant
> ...



NZ is an island the size of Colorado with the population of Brooklyn and Queens.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

two_iron said:


> BTW, that Hobbittown is ridiculously overhyped.


Well if you were dumb enough to visit it. 

JFC!


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> NZ is an island the size of Colorado with the population of Brooklyn and Queens.


Hmmm. 903 dead in Colorado so far, with a population of 5.7 million. Your point? Is it that Colorado had to rely on the actions of the IMPOTUS rather than a competent leader?


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> But, that doesn't mean I expect a group of humans, elected by other humans, to solve problems that have plagued humans for millennia.


Yet some groups can solve problems while other groups don't even try. Haven't you noticed that in your travels?


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2020)

The evil witch is an asshole.

Shame on the people of NZ for electing a shithead like her.

Piss on her.

Was she elected or appointed by the parliament?  it is always hard to understand how commie governments work.


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

Flash said:


> The evil witch is an asshole.


Agnostic, too.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

Flash said:


> The evil witch is an asshole.
> 
> Shame on the people of NZ for electing a shithead like her.
> 
> ...



She flew in on a her broom and put a spell on everyone.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

two_iron said:


> Nobody cares about that deserted island. Maybe the Professor can figure out how to make a telephone out of a coconut and put them on the map. BTW, that Hobbittown is ridiculously overhyped. 4 hours of being herded around like sheep to see where pacific midgets made a movie. OMG what a fucking snoozer. My wife and friends kept waking me up.... "Hey 2-iron WAKE UP, that's where Gandalf took a shit in the 2nd movie!!!"
> 
> I give NZ a 3..... out of 20. And I've worked and lived in over 30 countries.



I'd give the idea of America 19/20. Actual America? 2 or 3/20. It's Deplorable Trumpites? A big fat 0.


----------



## two_iron (May 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody cares about that deserted island. Maybe the Professor can figure out how to make a telephone out of a coconut and put them on the map. BTW, that Hobbittown is ridiculously overhyped. 4 hours of being herded around like sheep to see where pacific midgets made a movie. OMG what a fucking snoozer. My wife and friends kept waking me up.... "Hey 2-iron WAKE UP, that's where Gandalf took a shit in the 2nd movie!!!"
> ...



I still think you're a fuckin' idiot, but I don't necessarily disagree with you on that point. America, after the Monkey Rebellion was quite unpleasant. It was embarrassing to explain why we called it the "White Hut" for those 8 years when I traveled overseas..... which was extensive. I like Trump for only one reason.... he rips your head off and shits down your neck. But I hardly care who is running this thing. I made my nut a long time ago and most of my money is overseas. I don't have to live here and probably won't forever. In the meantime, eat shit and develop a dry cough.


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2020)

Anybody got the nude pictures of the filthy ass bitch?  The ones that were published?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

two_iron said:


> I still think you're a fuckin' idiot, but I don't necessarily disagree with you on that point. America, after the Monkey Rebellion was quite unpleasant. It was embarrassing to explain why we called it the "White Hut" for those 8 years when I traveled overseas..... which was extensive. I like Trump for only one reason.... he rips your head off and shits down your neck. But I hardly care who is running this thing. I made my nut a long time ago and most of my money is overseas. I don't have to live here and probably won't forever. In the meantime, eat shit and develop a dry cough.



I think you're a brain surgeon. On a serious note, anybody who's a racist piece of shit has no right calling anybody a fuckin' idiot. Racism is so....19th century.
That aside, I laugh at Trumplethinskin. He gets under my skin about as much as Michael Jordan was a shit basketball player - ie never.
I'm glad you believe so much in the US your wealth is there.
I know some great places with some great golf courses that would love to have a dirt bag like you around. Yemen. Somalia. North Korea maybe??


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

Flash said:


> Anybody got the nude pictures of the filthy ass bitch?  The ones that were published?



Photoshopped don't count Flush..


----------



## skye (May 6, 2020)

Flash said:


> The evil witch is an asshole.
> 
> Shame on the people of NZ for electing a shithead like her.
> 
> ...




I agree! 

Jacinta is a despicable globlalist, gun grabber and altogether a real POS....one of her heroes is the other witch Rotten Clinton, that right there tells you  plenty about her and how she thinks.

If Australia did it and voted for a conservative Prime Minister ....Bless Australia, Bless Scott Morrison ................New Zealand can do it too!


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

skye said:


> Jacinta is a despicable globlalist, gun grabber and altogether a real POS....one of her heroes is the other witch Rotten Clinton, that right there tells you plenty about her and how she thinks.


This how she thinks. Despicable!


----------



## cnm (May 6, 2020)

skye said:


> If Australia did it and voted for a conservative Prime Minister


Then they got a Happy Clapper who ran from the bush fires, the government they deserved.


----------



## harmonica (May 7, 2020)

cwise76 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


......hahahahhahahahh....what ship and iceberg would that be??? please explain--if you can't, you are full of shit


----------



## harmonica (May 7, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > you are from the UK and DON'T know???
> ...


you obviously don't know shit about history...


----------



## Dr Grump (May 7, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



never said they didn't. My wounded knee quote related to "him without sin..."


----------



## harmonica (May 7, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


...yes, Tommy has no room for judging


----------



## cnm (Jun 10, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
> ...


Deal


----------



## cnm (Jun 10, 2020)

harmonica said:


> how are we going to transport 255 million people out of the US???
> STOP your stupid shit ....the New Zealand Island thread is AIR TIGHT, baby...if you try to refute it, you just end up looking MORE stupid
> ..and we all know you are anti-American as it is --so FK U....that's what you say to America--so we are saying it BACK


Bleating about NZ being an island only counts if the US is getting infections coming over its land borders. I understand that not to be the case. You can pretend you have no control over your air and sea ports all you like but it only makes you look more ridiculous. That the US was too selfish to take the economic hit of closing its borders and locking down strictly will cost it more in the long run.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 10, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > New Zealand set to ease lockdown after successfully ‘eliminating’ coronavirus
> ...


PFFFFT New Zealand's got nothing. I'm going with Fiji, 18 total cases, zero deaths. We must immediately study and adopt the Fijian response to the virus. They are clearly pandemic geniuses!


----------



## cnm (Jun 10, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> PFFFFT New Zealand's got nothing. I'm going with Fiji, 18 total cases, zero deaths. We must immediately study and adopt the Fijian response to the virus. They are clearly pandemic geniuses!


You're too selfish to lock your borders and your inhabitants don't have the self discipline to stay at home.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 10, 2020)

cnm said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > how are we going to transport 255 million people out of the US???
> ...


..you obviously did not graduate from 4th grade geography or science ....
hahahah--you forgot the most important deals--population and density ---hahahahahahah


----------



## cnm (Jun 10, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..you obviously did not graduate from 4th grade geography or science ....
> hahahah--you forgot the most important deals--population and density ---hahahahahahah


You obviously majored in deranged laughter. The most important deals are closing the border, strict lock down, tracing infected clusters. The US was too selfish and undisciplined to do the first two and too disorganised to be able to do the third. The results speak for themselves.


Oh. Right. Ok. First in making excuses. Given.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 10, 2020)

cnm said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..you obviously did not graduate from 4th grade geography or science ....
> ...


hahahahhahahahah--not if it's already in the country!!!!!! DUH


----------



## harmonica (Jun 10, 2020)

cnm said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..you obviously did not graduate from 4th grade geography or science ....
> ...


.......plain and simple--there are HUGE differences between NZ and the US....if you graduated 4th grade, you should know you can't compare groups with HUGE differences---especially with the dynamics involved


----------



## harmonica (Jun 10, 2020)

cnm said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..you obviously did not graduate from 4th grade geography or science ....
> ...


NYCITY has 30 million TOURISTS per year---NZ population 4 million!!!


----------



## cnm (Jun 10, 2020)

harmonica said:


> hahahahhahahahah--not if it's already in the country!!!!!! DUH


Yet COVID-19 was in the country when NZ began its counter measures, oh deranged one.


----------



## cnm (Jun 10, 2020)

harmonica said:


> .......plain and simple--there are HUGE differences between NZ and the US


Absolutely. A huge proportion of the US population has the self centredness and the self discipline of toddlers but has the ability to make huge excuses. The leader of the US is a hugely incompetent psychopathic narcissist. Those things make a huge difference.


----------



## cnm (Jun 10, 2020)

harmonica said:


> NYCITY has 30 million TOURISTS per year---NZ population 4 million!!!


All the more reason to stop/control/quarantine their access to NY. You don't even have the capability to control your air and sea ports. One can see the results.


----------

